# Stahl turns one today!



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

My boy.Bill


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

:birthday: Happy Birthday handsome Stahl!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Love that last photo! Happy Birthday Stahl.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Stahl!!


----------



## Stella Blue (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday cutie pie!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone! He is my first shepherd since my boy Cherokee in almost thirty years! 
Love him a lot! Bill


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy Birthday! Very handsome! That's a long time to go "shepherd-less"!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Yea when Cherokee died" part of me died with him! He was my first" and I trained him too do about everything! I went two years without a dog" then got a rott. Yea it was a long time " guess I felt like I would be trying too replace Cherokee! Thanks Bill


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

SUCH a good looking boy!

Happy Birthday Stahl!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

He's gorgeous-Hope he had a great Birthday!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great looking boy! I love the coat and those eyes and that happy look on his face. Happy birthday and many many more


----------

